# Proper printer stand/table for the Pixma Pro 100



## ronaldbyram (Dec 30, 2019)

Hey Gang, Santa brought me a Printer for Christmas. whew this is a Large printer (Wide) what stands/tables do other Pro 100 users use? existing stand may support feet but there is a 3-4 inch hang over. Just asking before I head to the stores


----------



## YuengLinger (Dec 30, 2019)

Seville Classics UltraHD 4ft Workbench. Adjustable height. Optional wheels are great!


----------



## Ozarker (Dec 30, 2019)

I just use a 4' folding buffet table (heavy duty plastic top, metal adjustable legs) by Lifetime, but I am cheap when it comes to office furniture. Anyway, mine is holding up very well after 5 years.


----------



## ronaldbyram (Dec 30, 2019)

YuengLinger said:


> Seville Classics UltraHD 4ft Workbench. Adjustable height. Optional wheels are great!


Thanks for feed back I will look into this


----------



## dickgrafixstop (Mar 26, 2020)

Harbor Freight Tools – Quality Tools at Discount Prices Since 1977


Harbor Freight buys their top quality tools from the same factories that supply our competitors. We cut out the middleman and pass the savings to you!




www.harborfreight.com


----------

